# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Gjëja e fundit që humb njeriu

## pranvera bica

Te gjithe e dime qe  ne sejcilin prej nesh egziston pritja qe e quajne ...shprese.Shpresa nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje nga ilacet e shumta qe perdorin njerezit dhe hic fare nuk na sherojne ,por vetem sa na zgjasin vuajtjet...E dime nga eksperienca se shpresa nuk eshte cdo here nje prijes i mire,mirepo prape ndjehemi komod te jemi me shpresen ne shoqeri...Pra arrijme ne dy pyetje per mua te bukura...

A  ESHTE VERTET GJEJA E FUNDIT QE HUMB NJERIU...SHPRESA?
A ESHTE  SHPRESA NJE LLOJ FATI DHE NDOSHTA FATI ME I MADH QE MUND TE NA JAPE KJO BOTE...? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Cne kaq pesimiste per jeten sot Teta Vera?!

Shpresa eshte thjeshte nje idealizem edhe se me idene qe kemi per gjerat qe duam te arrijme le te themi qe eshte pikerisht kjo ne lidhje me to, ajo qe vdes e fundit...

Dikush ka thene: "Hiqi njeriut shpresen e i hoqe friken". Une do shtoja: Hiqi njeriut friken, i hoqe jeten dhe e transformove ne kafsh, ku nuk ka me ndjenja e pasione e kenaqesi, por thjeshte pa shikim, vepron sa per te kaluar rradhen, deri sa te hasi ne nje pengese, ku o do thyhet o do thyeje...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Une mendoj qe eshte ashtu siq thua ti Teta Vera, gjeja e fundit qe humb njeriu eshte shpresa, sepse kur njeriu nuk ka asnje fije shprese me atehere ska se qte beje tjeter veq se ta pres vdekjen !!

----------


## Enii

po pra teta si legjenda e pandores .. e cila hapi kutine e ndaluar ...dhe te gjitha virtutet e njeriut fluturuan .. ne fund ne kuti mbeti vetem nje ... Shpresa ... :buzeqeshje:  prandaj thone qe vdes e fundit ...dicka te vertete duhet te kete ketu !!!!

----------


## MijnWonder

shpresa varet nga rethanat qe ndodhet njeriu 

une do te thoja besimin ne vetvete  dhe durim pastaj shpresen 

besimin sepse po pate besim ne vetevete je pozitiv  karshi situates pra mendon pozitivisht, shpresa eshte dicka qe na duket sikur na ndihmon e lehteson kur e mendojme

----------


## pranvera bica

...durim dhe shprese...

----------


## Mau_kiko

Ka caste kur njeriu nuk duron dot me, kur i duket sikur i ka humbur te gjitha. Kur ben nje veprim me te cilin mund te kete shkaterruar gjithcka, ose kur fati e hedh tutje dhe njeriu nuk mendon qe ta ngrij me koken. 
Por gjithnje ekzston shpresa. Ne secilin moment veshtirsie shpresa eshte gjithmone, dhe njeriu duke u perqendruar tek kjo shpres, arrin ti kaloj te gjitha veshtiresite te cilat jeta i ka rezervuar.  Jeta ka shume ulje ngitje, dhe njeriu duhet ta mbaj koken lart, dhe te mos menodj se ka humbur. 
nje shprehje e bukur thote: "Jeta merr ate rruge ne te cilen ti e drejton dhe ne te cilen ti e mendon!"
Prandaj mendoni gjera te mira, te lumtura edhe ne momentet me te keqia.

----------


## Izadora

> A ESHTE SHPRESA NJE LLOJ FATI DHE NDOSHTA FATI ME I MADH QE MUND TE NA JAPE KJO BOTE...?



Shpresa eshte nje lloje ndjenje, nuk eshte fat.
Te humbesh se shpresuari eshte njelloje, sikur te humbesh se ekzistuari.

----------


## gjakushi

> Te gjithe e dime qe  ne sejcilin prej nesh egziston pritja qe e quajne ...shprese.Shpresa nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje nga ilacet e shumta qe perdorin njerezit dhe hic fare nuk na sherojne ,por vetem sa na zgjasin vuajtjet...E dime nga eksperienca se shpresa nuk eshte cdo here nje prijes i mire,mirepo prape ndjehemi komod te jemi me shpresen ne shoqeri...Pra arrijme ne dy pyetje per mua te bukura...
> 
> A  ESHTE VERTET GJEJA E FUNDIT QE HUMB NJERIU...SHPRESA?
> A ESHTE  SHPRESA NJE LLOJ FATI DHE NDOSHTA FATI ME I MADH QE MUND TE NA JAPE KJO BOTE...?



*Kjo temë, nderlidhet me nje shpjegim shume te rendesishem te atyre qe e dijne jetën !

Nese analizojme se njeriu duke u rritur fiton shume aftesi, e duke u mplakur humb nga ato. E humb shikimin, te degjuarit, i bijne floket, fillon te harroje, humb fuqinë ! Por, nga te gjitha keto, kurre nuk e humb shpresen dhe krahas asaj qe eshte ma e randesishme, dashurinë per te jetuar !*

----------


## e panjohura

Gjeja e fundit qe humb njeriu...?
*Une mendoj qe eshte: Humbja e vetevetes!Te vije nje moment kur nuk mund ta gjesh veten,ajo eshte gjeja me e veshtir!*

----------


## Nete

> Shpresa eshte nje lloje ndjenje, nuk eshte fat.
> Te humbesh se shpresuari eshte njelloje, sikur te humbesh se ekzistuari.


Asgje nuk do i kisha shtuar kesaj qe tha Izadora :Lulja3:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Shpresa eshte nje lloje ndjenje, nuk eshte fat.
> Te humbesh se shpresuari eshte njelloje, sikur te humbesh se ekzistuari.


Shpresa eshte nje lloj ndjenje dhe dhe fati eshte po nje lloj ndjenje por shpresa eshte nje lloj fati ndoshta me i madhi qe mund te na jape kjo bote dhe ne sejciin prej nesh duhet te egzistoje pritja qe ne e quajme ...shprese!Te pershendes Izadore! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Shpresa ne pergjithesi eshte nje udheheqes i keq,mirepo gjate gjithe rruges eshte nje mikeshe e mire....

----------


## maryp

te humbasesh shpresen do te thote te vdeses per se gjalli..

----------


## antina

Nese nisim nga ajo se e djeshmja iku, e nesermja s'dihet.............jetohet edhe pa shprese.........ndoshta dhe me mire.........(eshte nje mendim koti ........une per vehte jame shume optimiste)

----------


## Adaes

> Nese nisim nga ajo se e djeshmja iku, e nesermja s'dihet.............jetohet edhe pa shprese.........ndoshta dhe me mire.........(eshte nje mendim koti ........une per vehte jame shume optimiste)


Jeton me shpresen per sot...
Ktu duhet percaktuar se per cfare shprese behet fjale... un per vete jetoj me shpresen qe nje dite do behet me mire... Por nuk jam e fiksuar si ca lloj robsh vetem tek nje gje, dhe te them qe nqs me humb shpresa per kte gje, ska qme duhet jeta...
Njeriu ka qellime ne jete, dhe nuk eshte shpresa ajo qe te ndihmon per ti realizuar, por vullneti, shpresa eshte vetem nje shoqeruse, dhe seshte e thene qe nqs nuk me realizohet nje qellim, me humb shpresa, dhe ec tani te kthejme kembet nga dielli... zevendesohet me nje qellim tjeter, qe ku i dihet mund te dale me i mire( kjo eshte shprese, te mos pendohesh per gje, por te gjesh gjithmone zgjidhjen nga cdo pikpamje e mundshme)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Jeton me shpresen per sot...
> Ktu duhet percaktuar se per cfare shprese behet fjale... un per vete jetoj me shpresen qe nje dite do behet me mire... Por nuk jam e fiksuar si ca lloj robsh vetem tek nje gje, dhe te them qe nqs me humb shpresa per kte gje, ska qme duhet jeta...
> Njeriu ka qellime ne jete, dhe nuk eshte shpresa ajo qe te ndihmon per ti realizuar, por vullneti, shpresa eshte vetem nje shoqeruse, dhe seshte e thene qe nqs nuk me realizohet nje qellim, me humb shpresa, dhe ec tani te kthejme kembet nga dielli... zevendesohet me nje qellim tjeter, qe ku i dihet mund te dale me i mire( kjo eshte shprese, te mos pendohesh per gje, por te gjesh gjithmone zgjidhjen nga cdo pikpamje e mundshme)



Jam dakort edhe me gjykimin tuaj!Njeriu i ve qellime  jetes dhe me vulnet te mire i zgjidh,realizon ato.Me mire  eshte te mos  shpresojme ne asgje  dhe te kryejme ate qe eshte e  mundshme,sesa te shpresojme e mos kryejme asgje!Faleminderit Adaes! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## javan

Te humbesh tere parate --> pak ke humbur
Te humbesh nderin --> shume ke humbur
Te humbesh kurajon --> i ke humbur te gjitha


Johann Volfgang von Goethe

----------


## martini1984

> Jam dakort edhe me gjykimin tuaj!Njeriu i ve qellime  jetes dhe me vulnet te mire i zgjidh,realizon ato.Me mire  eshte te mos  shpresojme ne asgje  dhe te kryejme ate qe eshte e  mundshme,sesa te shpresojme e mos kryejme asgje!Faleminderit Adaes!


Te gjithe kane qellime ne jete.Por si ploteson dot te gjitha,me deshiren e mire qe ke..
Por une shpresoj,se ate te perditshmen e kryej cdo dite.
lg

----------


## AnaH_M

po kur nuk ke shpresa,nuk ke jete??pse duhet te jet shpresa gjeja e fundit qe vdes....nese un kam qellimet e mija,ose i realizoj ose jo,nuk dmth se nese shpresoj ne te mire dhe ajo gje do realizohet,e nese shpresoj keq ajo sdo realizohet,kot eshte kjo fjale.....pamvarsisht ke apo ske shpresa,nuk te pyet askushi dhe asnje pune,kryesorja eshte kontributi dhe mundi dhe mos patja dro nga asgje,qe te jesh sa me entuziast per gjerat

un nuk humb kurr sepse jetoj me realen e jo me shpresat

----------

